# Perception Pescador 14'



## klow53 (Sep 30, 2013)

Saw one of these the other day, but I can not find much info on them and very few reviews. I know Academy sold them at one time. Does any one own one or has paddled one? looking for a BTB off shore kayak for fish and dive, curious how it handles and paddles.

Thnx


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't know much about them, but Gander had the Perceptions marked down a little, maybe 10%, for their store closing sale.


----------

